# ghostscript9 update fails



## radmanly (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm running
[CMD="portmaster"]-a[/CMD]
to update my FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE AMD64 system.  The ghostscript9 update fails with this error:


```
gmake[1]: *** [bin/../sobin/libgs.so.9.02] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/print/ghostscript9/work/ghostscript-9.02'
gmake: *** [so] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9.

===>>> make failed for print/ghostscript9
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for print/ghostscript9 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

Any ideas?


----------



## radmanly (Jun 8, 2011)

The problem turned out to be a conflict between two source files.  gdevxalt.c and gdevvglb.c both define gs_shared_init().  The linker didn't like that.  I deselected GS_lvga256 and GS_vgalib from the compile options and then it compiled successfully.


----------

